# Downgrade Python to 2.7.8



## FlangeMonkey (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to find out how to downgrade or install an older version of Python, more specifically 2.7.8?

I'm getting a problem with 2.7.9 relating to a bug a found and would like to downgrade for testing and running until the issue is resolved.

How would I accomplish this?

Thanks,


----------



## talsamon (Jan 9, 2015)

Install ports-mgmt/portdowngrade. After downgrade: `pkg info -r python27` and recompile all ports depending on python27.


----------

